# Female cat in heat and peeing on furniture



## nickschoen (Apr 2, 2003)

Someone help please. My female cat is about 2 years old and we have not had her spayed yet. We were having a problem with her peeing on the furniture, and were trying to narrow it down. It seemed that she was doing this when we moved the furniture around, but that isn't the case. It seems to be only when she is in heat. I clean the areas with an enzyme cleaner and she leaves them alone and does nothing to it until she is in heat again, it is always on the same couch, bu this time she peed on a new chair we got between heat cycles. Will this be cleared up when we get her spayed? Please advise.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Kamakazie Kat (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello Nick, 

Your female cat is most likely marking her terrirory. I would recommend getting her spayed as soon as possible. It should stop after being spayed. I would also recommend, just to be on the safe side, have a Urinalysis done just to make sure she does not have a bladder infection starting. If she does have a bladder infection and she goes under anesthetic, it could cause kidney problems in the future. 

Good luck!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

First off, she should be spayed whether or not she is peeing in the house. I doubt she is spraying for territorial reason because it is uncommon in females, and she only does it while in heat, although it is possible, more likely she is frustrated and trying to attract males. Spaying should stop the problem because with spaying, cats stop going into heat, and like you said she seems to only pee on the furniture when she’s in heat. There is a chance though that she may continue to pee in the house out of habit, but it should not be hard to break her of it once she is spayed.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

My cat pees on blankets while she is in heat particularly while we are laying in them. She pee'd on my husbands police Jacket too. Females spray to mark their territory AND attract males. What kind of cat is she? Why don't you have her spayed? My cat is for breeding but I highly recommend that all pets should be spayed/neutered. Altering your cat decreases the risk for many different diseases. Females continuously going into heat and not being bred could cause them to get an infection called pyometra ecspecially in older cats. The operation really isn't too expensive and in most cases she would come home the same day. If money is an issue try going to your local Humane society if they have a clinic there. They are cheaper than private veterinarian practices. I found that the prices range from $80-$150. Spaying your cat will probably stop her from urinating outside the litterbox but like Lexxie said out of habit she may do it again. Unfortunely that is all part of owning a unaltered cat and it isn't her fault. It is natural for them to do that when in heat.


----------



## nickschoen (Apr 2, 2003)

*Female cat in heat peeing on furniture*

Thank you all for your replies, I thought that was the case but waned to make sure. We are having her spayed this month now we are tired of washing and deodorizing the couch. I doubt she will go on furniture out of habit once spayed, since she doesn't the months when she isn't in heat. Thank you all.

Nick


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

My cat Sammie did that ALL the time, so we FINALLY got her spayed, & it stopped. They only do that when their in heat, probably because they're wanting a male cat to pick up their scent. This I know from past experiances.


----------

